# Mr. Spock and the Hobbit



## Wynston (Jan 22, 2003)

I was watching VH1 Star Tracks last night, and they came to a part where they were talking about the songs that Star Trek members did. 

To my utter horror, I guess Leanord Nemoy (sp?), did a Bilbo Baggins song some time in the 70s, probably for the Hobbit cartoon? Oh my was it dreadful. Not only was the song bad, but they had Nemoy singing, and trying to look all bubbly, which in itself was creepy. To top it off, they had these kids with fake, stupid looking hobbit ears, hopping around like bunnys. (no clue where they got hobbits hopping from) It was just so horrible. Has anyone else seen this in the past (I haven't, but I would have been very young when it came out), or did anyone else see this on VH1?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is a thread about that. 

There's a wide variety of opinions.


----------



## Wynston (Jan 22, 2003)

Hehe thanks. I never opened the link, and now I know not to! Although for some strange reason I do feel compelled to open it and view the whole thing.....eek!


----------



## Lomion (Jan 22, 2003)

sadly, I saw that on VH1 too. The image of him singing that keeps playing back in my head. A scary experience to say the least.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree! Although I am the "proud"? possessor of an LP called "Mr. Spock's Music from Outer Space" Mr. Nimoy's talents certainly ran in other directions than singing!


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 29, 2003)

This and other fine songs of Middle earth can be found at this LINK 

enjoy, or get earplugs, maybe both

RD


----------



## roguelion (Feb 4, 2003)

*Oh my God!!*

That was...well, it was...um.....My eyes, My eyes are burning..AHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't think Leonard Nimoy should've been allowed to do that...

I'm going to cry now.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Feb 24, 2003)

oh my, that is terrible....so terrible that it is quite humourous. i know that warofthering.net has it somewere in video format....let me try and find the link.....ok here it is: Misc Downloads: WaroftheRing.net you will need to scroll down quite a ways....it is near the bottom. very frightening.

-Flame


----------

